# Fallout 3 Uncut Patch



## Beetlejuice666 (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, 


habe die Deutsche Version, und wollte Fragen ob jemand weiss ob es auf uncut zurückgepatched werden kann ? Spricht ja rein rechtlich nix gegen? Illegal etc is es auch nich, desshalb eine Bitte an die Mods- nicht Closen...


----------



## Jolly_Roger (31. Oktober 2008)

Beetlejuice666 am 31.10.2008 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> habe die Deutsche Version, und wollte Fragen ob jemand weiss ob es auf uncut zurückgepatched werden kann ? Spricht ja rein rechtlich nix gegen? Illegal etc is es auch nich, desshalb eine Bitte an die Mods- nicht Closen...



Nachdem, was ich bisher in Erfahrung gebracht habe, müsste es reichen die "exe"-Dateien gegen die aus der österreichischen Version auszutauschen.
Das dürfte doch nichts Illegales sein, denn am Kopierschutz wird ja nix geändert und ab 18 ist es sowieso, oder?
Bräuchten wir nur jemanden, der so freundlich ist, uns diese Dateien zu überlassen.


----------



## Jolly_Roger (31. Oktober 2008)

Mittlerweile hab ich die ORIGINALEN Dateien aus der österreichischen Version (sind 2 exe Dateien), also keinen Crack, der Kopierschutz bleibt unangetastet und es funktioniert:

Fallout 3 ist uncut.


----------



## lars159 (31. Oktober 2008)

Jolly_Roger am 31.10.2008 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile hab ich die ORIGINALEN Dateien aus der österreichischen Version (sind 2 exe Dateien), also keinen Crack, der Kopierschutz bleibt unangetastet und es funktioniert:
> 
> Fallout 3 ist uncut.



habe eine frage ist die österreichischen Version uncut oder nicht?


----------



## Nope81 (31. Oktober 2008)

Ist uncut.



Faszinierend, das es reicht nur die exe auszutauschen. In echt? ^^
Dann kauf ich doch die deutsche Collectors Box, ich kenn genug Österreicher, da wird doch jemand das beste Spiel des Jahres besitzen xD


----------



## Galford (31. Oktober 2008)

Frage: ist Fallout 3 von Rollenspiel jetzt gänzlich zum Shooter mutiert, oder warum sind wir hier im Action-Forum?


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (31. Oktober 2008)

Galford am 31.10.2008 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: ist Fallout 3 von Rollenspiel jetzt gänzlich zum Shooter mutiert, oder warum sind wir hier im Action-Forum?




naja, ist halt ein Hybrid- kannste wie n Shooter Spielen, oder wie n Rollnspiel. Wie mans macht isses Phalsh!  Schönes wochenende, ! ! ! !


----------



## chaos777 (31. Oktober 2008)

Jolly_Roger am 31.10.2008 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile hab ich die ORIGINALEN Dateien aus der österreichischen Version (sind 2 exe Dateien), also keinen Crack, der Kopierschutz bleibt unangetastet und es funktioniert:
> 
> Fallout 3 ist uncut.


habs mir heute auch gekauft,wo bekommt man so einen Patch?
hats sich erleddigt den habe ich jetzt


----------



## Belgium (31. Oktober 2008)

chaos777 am 31.10.2008 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Jolly_Roger am 31.10.2008 14:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woher?  Und was ist wenn die Tage ein Patch erscheint? Kompatibel?


----------



## N8Mensch (31. Oktober 2008)

Belgium am 31.10.2008 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> chaos777 am 31.10.2008 19:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das frage ich mich gerade auch.

Und: Ist die US/ UK Version Multilanguage?


----------



## chaos777 (31. Oktober 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/158827987/dns-f3u.rar
hier ist der Ucut Patch
hab den getestet und alles funktioniert
Google ist mein Freund 
viel spass


----------



## Iceman (31. Oktober 2008)

Jolly_Roger am 31.10.2008 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile hab ich die ORIGINALEN Dateien aus der österreichischen Version (sind 2 exe Dateien), also keinen Crack, der Kopierschutz bleibt unangetastet und es funktioniert:



Der Kopierschutz liegt übrigens auch nur auf der Launcherdatei. Startet man das Spiel direkt (mit der Fallout3.exe aus dem Spielverzeichnis) findet kein CD Check statt.

Wenn man also die Grafikeinstellungen einmal gemacht hat kann man die DVD eigentlich aus dem Laufwerk nehmen


----------



## Montares (1. November 2008)

danke für den link


----------



## Steamhammer (1. November 2008)

Danke für den Rapidshare-Link.    Funzt nun wunderbar. Ohne einen Tropfen Blut ist das Spiel ja gar nicht auszuhalten (man sieht gar nicht , ob man die bösen Buben auch trifft^^).Da war ja sogar Oblivion noch blutiger, und das ist ab 12!!!


----------



## frogi (1. November 2008)

ist die österreichische version uncut?


----------



## Nope81 (1. November 2008)

frogi am 01.11.2008 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ist die österreichische version uncut?



Und nochmal.

ja.

die österreichische Version ist uncut.
*** #6 guggn][/url]


----------



## Toerless (1. November 2008)

Tach auch

Hab auch die deutsche Version und hab versucht, diesen Patch zu installieren. Wenn ich die exe.Datei allerdings entpacken will (mit Winrar), dann erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung: binkkw32.dll konnte nicht gefunden werden...
was mache ich falsch

wär nett, wenn jemand helfen könnte

Danke


----------



## chaos777 (1. November 2008)

Toerless am 01.11.2008 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch
> 
> Hab auch die deutsche Version und hab versucht, diesen Patch zu installieren. Wenn ich die exe.Datei allerdings entpacken will (mit Winrar), dann erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung: binkkw32.dll konnte nicht gefunden werden...
> was mache ich falsch
> ...


lade dir nochmal den Patch
http://rapidshare.com/files/159632030/dns-f3u.rar.html
muss eigentlich gehen


----------



## Toerless (1. November 2008)

chaos777 am 01.11.2008 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> lade dir nochmal den Patch
> http://rapidshare.com/files/159632030/dns-f3u.rar.html
> muss eigentlich gehen



Hallo

Danke noch mal für den link. Habs noch mal probiert, auch das Hauptspiel noch mal neu installiert, kommt aber dieselbe Meldung...klappt leider nicht.

Gibts vielleicht noch eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## chaos777 (1. November 2008)

Toerless am 01.11.2008 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Danke noch mal für den link. Habs noch mal probiert, auch das Hauptspiel noch mal neu installiert, kommt aber dieselbe Meldung...klappt leider nicht.
> 
> Gibts vielleicht noch eine andere Möglichkeit?


das liegt an deinem PC 
bei mir klapts ganz normal,versuch mal Winrar neu instalieren oder lade dir neue Version
ansonsten kann ich mir das nicht erkären


----------



## Succer (1. November 2008)

chaos777 am 01.11.2008 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Toerless am 01.11.2008 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guck mal bei Google, ob du diese .dll downloaden kannst (ist in den meißten Fällen so) und kopier die dann in das Verzeichnis, in das du entpacken willst (spielverzeichnis) und versuch es dann nochmal!

Keine Sorge, ist völlig legal

Edith:// Link ->


----------



## Exportforce (1. November 2008)

Der Patch auf RaidRush was übrigens eine illegale Seite ist, da sie Vollversionen publiziert, ist Fehlerhaft und kann zu Problemen führen, welche ich mehrfach erfahren habe.
Auf meiner Page findet ihr nen Fallout 3 UCP (übrigens das original ) der 100%ig und ohne Fehler funktioniert, da ich einige Punkte gefunden habe, warum es zu abstürzen kommt.

Wer das gute Stück haben will: http://www.bloodpatches.net/forum/local_links.php?catid=8&linkid=478

Kost nix


----------



## der-jo (1. November 2008)

hast du die datei denn auch an den richtigen platz kopiert? 

hört sich so an als wenn du die nicht im richtigen verzeichnis hast.. kopier die patch exe mal auf den desk, dann kommt selbige fehlermeldug


----------



## Succer (1. November 2008)

Exportforce am 01.11.2008 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Patch auf RaidRush was übrigens eine illegale Seite ist, da sie Vollversionen publiziert, ist Fehlerhaft und kann zu Problemen führen, welche ich mehrfach erfahren habe.
> Auf meiner Page findet ihr nen Fallout 3 UCP (übrigens das original ) der 100%ig und ohne Fehler funktioniert, da ich einige Punkte gefunden habe, warum es zu abstürzen kommt.
> 
> Wer das gute Stück haben will: http://www.bloodpatches.net/forum/local_links.php?catid=8&linkid=478
> ...


wär schön wenn du noch nen link hättest wo man sich nicht anmelden muss


----------



## N8Mensch (1. November 2008)

Also ich komme heute nur noch an die deutsche Version. Wie schaut es denn mit Uncutpatch in der Vergangenheit bzw. mit .exe austauschen aus? Bekomme ich Probleme, wenn ein offizieles Update für das Spiel erscheint oder später Modifikationen?
Nicht das in paar Tagen ein Patch veröffentlicht wird und ich den dann nicht installieren kann. Oder das Mods nicht funktionieren usw..
Kann mir vielleicht jemanden helfen?  Würde mir Fallout heute noch gerne kaufen ^^


----------



## Belgium (1. November 2008)

N8Mensch am 01.11.2008 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich komme heute nur noch an die deutsche Version. Wie schaut es denn mit Uncutpatch in der Vergangenheit bzw. mit .exe austauschen aus? Bekomme ich Probleme, wenn ein offizieles Update für das Spiel erscheint oder später Modifikationen?
> Nicht das in paar Tagen ein Patch veröffentlicht wird und ich den dann nicht installieren kann. Oder das Mods nicht funktionieren usw..
> Kann mir vielleicht jemanden helfen?  Würde mir Fallout heute noch gerne kaufen ^^


Also mit dem Pech und Patch, kann es eventuell schon gut sein das Fallout 3 nicht mehr wie yir wollen, ausser der Uncutpatch wird auf dem Patch hin optimiert... Fragen über Fragen...aber erstmal bitte einen Patch, das Abstürzen nervt schon ein wenig, aber sonst is Fallout 3 mehr als nur Empfehlenswert, find es sogar besser als Oblivion.


----------



## N8Mensch (1. November 2008)

Belgium am 01.11.2008 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mit dem Pech und Patch, kann es eventuell schon gut sein das Fallout 3 nicht mehr wie yir wollen, ausser der Uncutpatch wird auf dem Patch hin optimiert... Fragen über Fragen...aber erstmal bitte einen Patch, das Abstürzen nervt schon ein wenig, aber sonst is Fallout 3 mehr als nur Empfehlenswert, find es sogar besser als Oblivion.


Ja danke, dann warte ich lieber noch ein paar Tage und hole mir die Uncut Version. Keine Lust ca. 45 € hinzulegen und mich dann mit der Uncut-Patcherei rumzuärgern.


----------



## chaos777 (1. November 2008)

Exportforce am 01.11.2008 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Patch auf RaidRush was übrigens eine illegale Seite ist, da sie Vollversionen publiziert, ist Fehlerhaft und kann zu Problemen führen, welche ich mehrfach erfahren habe.
> Auf meiner Page findet ihr nen Fallout 3 UCP (übrigens das original ) der 100%ig und ohne Fehler funktioniert, da ich einige Punkte gefunden habe, warum es zu abstürzen kommt.
> 
> Wer das gute Stück haben will: http://www.bloodpatches.net/forum/local_links.php?catid=8&linkid=478
> ...


ich muss dich enttäuschen,ich hab den Patch auch schon drauf und spiele seit einiger Stunden
hab keine Probleme


----------



## der-jo (1. November 2008)

hmm, welche ärgerei? alles was du machen musst ist vor dem patch wieder die original exe reinzutun, und danach wieder auf die aktuelle Patch exe zurück.

ger kein stress... Woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen?   
gibt da alte seiten, die nur saubere nocds und bloodpatches anbieten. aber die werde ich nicht hier posten...


----------



## Succer (1. November 2008)

der-jo am 01.11.2008 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, welche ärgerei? alles was du machen musst ist vor dem patch wieder die original exe reinzutun, und danach wieder auf die aktuelle Patch exe zurück.
> 
> ger kein stress... Woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen?
> gibt da alte seiten, die nur saubere nocds und bloodpatches anbieten. aber die werde ich nicht hier posten...


Wenn du nach dem Patchen wieder die alte .exe drüber kopierst, ist in den meisten Fällen auch die Wirkung des Patches wieder weg  es sei denn es wurde ausschließlich etwas an den anderen Dateien geändert und nichts an der .exe... aber dann könnte man sie direkt drin lassen...


----------



## N8Mensch (1. November 2008)

Succer am 01.11.2008 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du nach dem Patchen wieder die alte .exe drüber kopierst, ist in den meisten Fällen auch die Wirkung des Patches wieder weg  es sei denn es wurde ausschließlich etwas an den anderen Dateien geändert und nichts an der .exe... aber dann könnte man sie direkt drin lassen...


Das denke ich mir auch. Dann benötigt man wahrscheinlich einen Uncut-Patch, der zum gepatchten Spiel passt.


----------



## firewalker2k (1. November 2008)

Succer am 01.11.2008 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jo am 01.11.2008 19:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habs mal fettmarkiert 

Problem an der Sache ist aber IMO doch, dass durch ein Patch das Uncutten unterbunden werden könnte, oder? Bei San Andreas wurde doch auch die Möglichkeit des Hot Coffee - Mods entfernt..


----------



## Nope81 (2. November 2008)

firewalker2k am 01.11.2008 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 01.11.2008 21:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn man eine österreichische exe hat, muss man dann eben auf www.pcgames.at gehn, das Magazin von Petra Mauerödersberger, die Nummer eins auf dem österriechischen Markt und sich einen österreichischen Patch rungerladen.


----------



## Toerless (2. November 2008)

chaos777 am 01.11.2008 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Toerless am 01.11.2008 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo

Hat jetzt heklappt, danke noch mal für die Hilfe...

Viel Spaß noch beim Spielen


----------



## MorbidAngel (2. November 2008)

Ich hab mir das Spiel aus bei gamesware.at aus Österreich bestellt. War eine superschnelle Lieferung, da ist Amazon oder wer auch immer hier aus Deutschland auch nicht schneller, und teurer ist es auch nicht. Und da ich es mit 33 Jahren nicht einsehe mir vorschreiben zu lassen ob ich Gewaltdarstellung in Spielen habe oder nicht mache ich das eigentlich immer so. Noch dazu ist der Grad der Gewalt in Fallout 3 sowas von überzogen dass ich es nicht ganz so ernst nehmen kann ehrlich gesagt. 

Fallout 3 ist meiner Meinung nach übrigens richtig gelungen, und wenn man nicht nur Stur die Haupthandlung verfolgt (nun, wer tut das schon in einem RPG) dann gibt's ne Menge zu entdecken mit guten Nebenquests. Das Feeling passt völlig, und die Darstellung der Welt in F3 ist so wie ich mir F1 und 2 schon immer in 3D vorgestellt habe. Ich find's auch besser als Oblivion.


----------



## chaos777 (2. November 2008)

MorbidAngel am 02.11.2008 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir das Spiel aus bei gamesware.at aus Österreich bestellt. War eine superschnelle Lieferung, da ist Amazon oder wer auch immer hier aus Deutschland auch nicht schneller, und teurer ist es auch nicht. Und da ich es mit 33 Jahren nicht einsehe mir vorschreiben zu lassen ob ich Gewaltdarstellung in Spielen habe oder nicht mache ich das eigentlich immer so. Noch dazu ist der Grad der Gewalt in Fallout 3 sowas von überzogen dass ich es nicht ganz so ernst nehmen kann ehrlich gesagt.
> 
> Fallout 3 ist meiner Meinung nach übrigens richtig gelungen, und wenn man nicht nur Stur die Haupthandlung verfolgt (nun, wer tut das schon in einem RPG) dann gibt's ne Menge zu entdecken mit guten Nebenquests. Das Feeling passt völlig, und die Darstellung der Welt in F3 ist so wie ich mir F1 und 2 schon immer in 3D vorgestellt habe. Ich find's auch besser als Oblivion.


Fallout ist richtig geil geworden,vorallem die Kämpfe 
die Quests sind abwechslungsreich

  
bin mehr als zufrieden


----------



## veilchen (2. November 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Splatter Effekte teilweise echt das Härteste was ich bisweilen kenne. Vor allem das Penetrieren der Gegner mit der Minigun wirkt echt schon nur noch als metzelei - in der hinsicht habe ich echt das gefühl da könnte in Sachen Indizierung noch was passieren.


----------



## Steamhammer (2. November 2008)

chaos777 am 01.11.2008 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Exportforce am 01.11.2008 16:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann es sein, dass inzwischen einige Posts hier gelöscht wurden?  

Also ich habe wie schon geschrieben den Rapidshare-Link genutzt aber von dem Datenpaket NUR die falloutng3.exe ins Fallout-Verzeichnis übernommen.Ich starte das Spiel über die neue  .exe und es funzt ohne Probleme und völlig uncut!


----------



## YaRLy (3. November 2008)

veilchen am 02.11.2008 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach sind die Splatter Effekte teilweise echt das Härteste was ich bisweilen kenne. Vor allem das Penetrieren der Gegner mit der Minigun wirkt echt schon nur noch als metzelei - in der hinsicht habe ich echt das gefühl da könnte in Sachen Indizierung noch was passieren.



In Deutschland sicherlich nicht, da es dort die Splattereffekte etc. nicht gibt.


----------



## der-jo (4. November 2008)

firewalker2k am 01.11.2008 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 01.11.2008 21:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Äh, die Patch exe ist doch nur eine normale Exe ohne den Code, der in der deutschen das splattern entfernt. Ihr ändert damit nix an den Spieldaten selbst, sondern nur "wie" diese benutzt werden...

wenn dann mal patch 1.01 raus ist, einfach die alten original exe wieder  reinkopieren, auf 1.01 patchen und sich wieder ne englische 1.01 exe holen.

da gibts kein problem.


----------



## Dimebag (4. November 2008)

der-jo am 04.11.2008 08:43 schrieb:
			
		

> firewalker2k am 01.11.2008 23:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, so meinte Firewalker das auch.

Aber wie auch immer. Es ist trotzdem möglich, dass der Publisher das Austauchen der .exe Dateien mit einem Patch unmöglich macht. Es wäre einfach zu handhaben, dass der Patch für eine deutsche Version des Spiels eben die relevanten Dateien verändert.
Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das passieren wird.


----------



## nader (7. November 2008)

Hi,
ich habe versucht über den Österreich Patch (Fallout3_v1.0.0.15_Austrian.exe)
die deutsche Version uncut zu machen.
Das Problem ist leider, das der Patcher sowohl das vorhandensein der 3 Dateien
-fallout3.exe
-fallout3.exe.cat
-fallout3.exe.cfg

überprüft, als auch deren Hashwert.
Dh. nur die orginal Österreich Dateien werden wirklich gepatcht. Sonst weigert er sich was zu machen.
Hat jemand die möglichkeit diese 3 Dateien aus der Österreich Version des Spiels (also Deutsch uncut Version) irgendwo zu uppen?

Dann könnte man doch wirklich seine Cut Version quasi beim Patchen uncut zu machen.
Ich hab lange per Google geschaut, aber die Össtereich Dateien nirgends gefunden.
Ich hoffe ich übertrette damit keine Forenregel. Ich denke nur das wäre eine Lösung, womit man sowhl uncut hat, als auch mods verwenden kann.
Danke und Gruß/Naiden


----------



## STF (7. November 2008)

Ich hab mir auch gleich den Uncut-Patch geladen.
Als ich aber bei meinem Spiele-Händler des Vertrauens war, sagte er mir das er die CE von Fallout 3 als österreichische Uncut-Version am Start hat. Das fand ich natürlich vorbildlich.
Er sagte auch, dass er fast nur noch Uncut-Versionen von Spielen bestellt, weil die Nachfrage wohl enorm sei. Mich freut es jedenfalls, dann kann ich mir das bestellen bei österreichischen Händlern/Shops sparen.

Die "Making of" DVD der CE finde ich auch sehr interessant, da erwähnen die Entwickler ja auch ihre Herangehensweise an das übertriebene Gore-Feature.
Da wurden wohl auch Bilder/Videos aus dem realen Leben zu Rate gezogen. 

Bisher ist F3 genau nach meinem Geschmack.   
Das Spiel & seine Atmosphäre hat mich voll erwischt.   
Die Vorgänger hab ich nie gespielt, muss man ja auch nicht. Aber ich werde mir die mal bei Gelegenheit anschauen, auch wenn ich nicht so auf isometrische Perspektiven stehe.


----------



## nader (8. November 2008)

STF am 07.11.2008 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir auch gleich den Uncut-Patch geladen.
> Als ich aber bei meinem Spiele-Händler des Vertrauens war, sagte er mir das er die CE von Fallout 3 als österreichische Uncut-Version am Start hat. Das fand ich natürlich vorbildlich.
> Er sagte auch, dass er fast nur noch Uncut-Versionen von Spielen bestellt, weil die Nachfrage wohl enorm sei. Mich freut es jedenfalls, dann kann ich mir das bestellen bei österreichischen Händlern/Shops sparen.
> 
> ...



Kannst Du nicht die vier Dateien von deine uncut Version
-fallout3.exe
-fallout3.exe.cat
-fallout3.exe.cfg
-falloutlauncher.exe

irgendwo uppen oder mir per mail schicken?
Hab dir ein Pm geschickt.
danke


----------



## STF (9. November 2008)

nader am 08.11.2008 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab dir ein Pm geschickt.



Wenn der Postmann 2x klingelt...


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (9. November 2008)

Habe mir die dt. Version gekauft; da aber ein Spielelement, was die Fallout - Serie u.a. auszeichnet, fehlt (bloody mess); denke ich daran, diese zu verscherbeln und mir stattdessen die öst. Version zu kaufen (Fallout 3 dürfte den erhöhten Kostenaufwand wert sein). Obwohl ich einer der Kritiker der zu hohen Gewaltdarstellung war, darf die Zensur nur nicht spielrelevante Gewaltdarstellung betreffen (obwohl dieser Perk nur dem abartigen Humor gilt).

Nun wird es wohl neben der bestellung der Importversion noch die Möglichkeit geben, die österreich - Version als Patch herunterzuladen. Deswegen meine Frage: 

Entspricht die österreichische Version (als Patch/Kauf) der englischen Version, d.h. sind beide unzensiert ?


----------



## snoopy4183 (9. November 2008)

Hallo PCGames Forum 

bin noch neu hier und hätte eine bitte an euch .

Hab mir auch die Fallout 3 CE geholt aber die deutsche Version, nur irgendwas fehlt da .  Hab das Spiel schon auf Version 1.0.0.15 gepatched. Könnte mir denn von euch netten Mitusern jemand die 4 benötigten Dateien aus der Österreichischen Version, in der Version 1.0.0.15 aber am besten auch in der Version 1.0 zu senden?

-fallout3.exe
-fallout3.exe.cat
-fallout3.exe.cfg
-falloutlauncher.exe

Würde mich über eine PM sehr freuen. Denke mir das sollte ja so funktionieren 

Gruss

snoopy


----------



## floshadownet (9. November 2008)

ich brauche die österreichischen dateien für version 1.0.015. wenn ich version 1.0.0.00 mit uncut-dateien patchen will geht das nicht.


----------



## floshadownet (12. November 2008)

kommt schon, hier wird doch wohl jemand die österreichische version haben!


----------



## charly4nose (15. November 2008)

chaos777 am 31.10.2008 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> http://rapidshare.com/files/158827987/dns-f3u.rar
> hier ist der Ucut Patch
> hab den getestet und alles funktioniert
> Google ist mein Freund
> viel spass


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (15. November 2008)

I am from Austriaaaaaa! Und ich muss sagen, liebe Nachbarn. Fallout 3 ist wirklich brutal! Die österreichische Version ist komplett unzensiert und das macht irrsinnigen Spaß. Echt heftig das ganze!

Wir machen zwar sonst immer alles euch Deutschen nach, aber hier sind wir euch einen Schritt voraus..... YES!!!!!!


----------



## earlcrow (16. November 2008)

Koopa-Trooper am 15.11.2008 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> I am from Austriaaaaaa! Und ich muss sagen, liebe Nachbarn. Fallout 3 ist wirklich brutal! Die österreichische Version ist komplett unzensiert und das macht irrsinnigen Spaß. Echt heftig das ganze!
> 
> Wir machen zwar sonst immer alles euch Deutschen nach, aber hier sind wir euch einen Schritt voraus..... YES!!!!!!



Könntest du die 3 Daten:

-fallout3.exe
-fallout3.exe.cat
-fallout3.exe.cfg

aus deiner gepatchten österreichischen Version hochladen? Wäre Klasse ! 

Grüße ec.


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (19. November 2008)

earlcrow am 16.11.2008 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Koopa-Trooper am 15.11.2008 17:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähmmm ist das eigentlich illegal?


----------



## HarperCole (19. November 2008)

Könnte mir mal jemand eine PN schicken, wo ich die drei Dateien runterladen kann.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## GameZocker92 (20. November 2008)

HarperCole am 19.11.2008 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte mir mal jemand eine PN schicken, wo ich die drei Dateien runterladen kann.
> 
> Vielen Dank im voraus.



mir am besten auch gleich^^

mfg


----------



## doxicity (21. November 2008)

GameZocker92 am 20.11.2008 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> HarperCole am 19.11.2008 21:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mir auch pls!

thx


----------



## stawacz79 (21. November 2008)

hier mädels  

http://rapidshare.com/files/158827987/dns-f3u.rar


----------



## GameZocker92 (21. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 21.11.2008 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> hier mädels
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/158827987/dns-f3u.rar



sind das alle drei dateien?

und für welche version? nach dem patch oder vor dem patch

mfg


----------



## stawacz79 (21. November 2008)

GameZocker92 am 21.11.2008 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 21.11.2008 17:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also ich hatte auch gepatcht vorher,,läuft wunderbar


----------



## GameZocker92 (21. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 21.11.2008 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> GameZocker92 am 21.11.2008 18:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



k danke einfach die datei ins spielverzeichniss kopieren?
und wenn dann überschreiben kommt ja machen oder?

mfg


----------



## stawacz79 (21. November 2008)

GameZocker92 am 21.11.2008 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 21.11.2008 19:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jo ganz genau


----------



## doxicity (22. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 21.11.2008 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> GameZocker92 am 21.11.2008 19:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke, aber das ist eh genau der Patch von *ZENSIERT*
Und übrigens Version 1.0.0.12

Kann den keiner die (auf 1.0.0.15) gepatchte österreichische Version hochladen?


----------



## Fredl26 (26. November 2008)

Greeez, also ich hatte mir damals den UCP bei Koins runtergeladen,dort ist es der 1.0015 oder so.musst dich dort zwar anmelden ist aber kostenlos.


----------



## Jakul (30. November 2008)

hanfredit: bitte nicht solche seiten nennen! und crack support gibt's hier auch nicht.


----------



## Jakul (30. November 2008)

Jakul am 30.11.2008 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> hanfredit: bitte nicht solche seiten nennen! und crack support gibt's hier auch nicht.



hmm aber über mir wurde in der Hinsicht auch über den Uncut patch diskutiert..meine Frage führte das nu dahin aus ob es denn mit offiziellen patches kompatibel ist ?


----------



## HanFred (30. November 2008)

Jakul am 30.11.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Jakul am 30.11.2008 12:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bloodpatches sind kein problem, cracks schon.


----------



## Jakul (30. November 2008)

also den patch den ich mein überführt das spiel in den uncut zustand.. 
das ist der patch über den hier 7 seiten diskutiert wird...
will halt nur wissen ob man dann noch mods und patches (offizielle von bethesda) normal installieren kann auf der ge-uncutteten version. also so als ob man aus der deutschen die österreishciche fassung macht.


----------



## patsche (30. November 2008)

ich spiel mitlweile nur noch die deutschen version, die übertrieben goreeffekte gingen mir auf dauer ziemlich auf die nerven, man schiesst mit einer pistole auf den arm und alle anderen gliedmassen explodieren, was für ein nonnsinn.


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (1. Dezember 2008)

Also, in der österreichischen Version (die ich besitze) kann man gezielt Körperteile abschiessen bzw. abschlagen! Man kann sogar den Kopf soweit zerschiessen, dass nur noch die Augen und das Hirn daliegen. Nur so zur Info liebe Nachbarn!


----------



## xndl (5. Dezember 2008)

doxicity am 22.11.2008 00:26 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 21.11.2008 21:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja bitte,das wäre cool... ich habe mir "leider" gestern F3 über steam geholt und nun diese entschärfte version bekommen,was sehr ärgerlich ist.

kann man auch patchen,wenn man das über steam gekauft hat?
ich habe die fallout.exe auf die schnell nicht finden können.


----------



## haep2 (19. Dezember 2008)

Hätte ebenfalls die Frage ob mir jemand die drei genannten Dateien aus der österreichischen Originalversion schicken könnte.


----------

